# Cracker has last laugh



## Schlumpe (Dec 19, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-19-2009
*Source:* Gold Coast Bulletin

FROM inside the belly of his killer, Crackers managed to have the last laugh.

The 30-year-old pet galah fell victim to a 4m carpet python after the monster managed to slither into his cage in Tugun on Thursday.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 19, 2009)

Crackers definately did NOT have the last laugh.


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 19, 2009)

This is kind of funny and sad at the same time, I know I shouldn’t laugh. 
But I don’t think people need to live in fear of them, just be aware of them. Unless you are going to go out and kill every spider, every snake, every wasp, every crocodile, every shark, there are always going to be critters you need to be mindful of. It doesn’t need to be killed. Love, don’t hate, love.
It’s a nice looking snake though.


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 19, 2009)

And also, if you know these animals are around, don’t put your pets in a position where they can be killed. That galah could still be alive and well. I always bring my birds in at night because I know there are cats and foxes around my house.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Dec 19, 2009)

im still trying to find out where the python came off second best!..he just got a awsome meal,made headlines( he is now celebrity snake =) )...and gets released..i think the python is the one who gets the last laugh on this one! ahahahaha


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh please.........
Where do these people get their measures from? 

4 metres?????????

We must be realistic.
Hey Schlumpe hows the little jungle going?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2009)

Very happy they let it go and didn't throw it "cage and all" into a swimming pool or similar. Shame about their parrot though. That's life.


----------



## cris (Dec 20, 2009)

Its a shame so many still keep animals in these little snake trap style cages, reminds me of zoos from 100 years ago. It must have been a massive galah if the python is 4m, it made a lump like a scrub turkey would in a 3-3.5m python.


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 20, 2009)

doesnt ook 4 ms his fingers there for comparison


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 20, 2009)

Poor Crackers + family  I feel sorry for them. I'd be heartbroken if something ever happened to my quaker and I've only had him for a year. Imagine 30!
Oh well.. at least the didn't kill the snake when they found it.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Dec 20, 2009)

I wanna know how the snake got in. Looking at the picture the gap in the bars appear pretty small. I mean look at the width of the finger for comparison. How the hell did an Adult carpet python get inside the cage to begin with??

Someone left a door open??


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Dec 20, 2009)

Nah, if you look at the size of the cage and take into account everything else in the picture, that's snake's no where near "four meters." :lol: Geeze... way to continue the fear slandering as well. News reporters - you can live without 'em, but you can't avoid 'em.


----------



## -Andrew- (Dec 20, 2009)

I have seen pythons get into that style of cage many times before to get birds,
that wire is large enough to get through as the snake only needs to get it's head
through and the body is usually strong enough to make the wire flex apart to get completely through.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 20, 2009)

lmfao as if its going to attack children


----------



## Specks (Dec 20, 2009)

if the galah had the last laugh it been sitting in the cage Not eaten by the snake. and the snake tried to but couldnt get in. stuiped people these days


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 20, 2009)

People just want snakes to look bad in the media because it’s more entertaining. Ever since I got my MD I’ve been amazed at just how uninformed and terrified people are of snakes. I’ve had grown men pretty much run out the front door just at the sight of him curled up in the corner of the tank toasting under his heat lamp (God how terrifying). It’s fine to have a fear of something, but don’t make the critter look bad or think it needs to be killed. 
In regards to the snake getting into the cage, if there’s a will there’s a way, they can get themselves into amazing places. Mine’s managed to get into the vent in the side of the bath and stay there for a week, the gaps are so small I had to smash it to get him out. Just don’t tell my landlords...


----------



## amy5189 (Dec 20, 2009)

omg. seriously? there are so many funny parts to that story (a death of a loved pet not one of them)

but firstly 4 metres? and the bird getting the last laugh? and small children being at risk?

ah good old media, how you make me laugh.


----------



## deebo (Dec 21, 2009)

now it has a taste for blood this python will def hunt out others ppls pets and small children! beware! haha! 
feel sorry for the bird but some of the stuff/quotes they publish are just hilarious!


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 21, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> Crackers definately did NOT have the last laugh.



haha, i would have to agree with u!! 

it is sad that they lost their pet though. 

amy, ive had tradies refuse to come inside to use the toilet unless the vicious beardy hanging off teh screen door is removed first, my 72 year old mother removed the beast for him!!, the guy was busting too, he totally stunk out the house and he was willing to hang on to that cos of a 40cm lizard!! (most of that being tail not massive jaws, lol,..)

i am very impressed those people released their pets killer, especially if theyre worried abotu it eating teh neighbouring children,..hahahahaha!!!


----------

